# Every cloud.....(pics)



## marmalade76 (1 January 2012)

My pone has been off with a field injury and needs a few weeks of walking exercise when I get round to riding him again. So, no hunting for me over the Christmas hols and probably for the rest of the season....or so I thought!

The lovely AprilBlossom lent me her lovely horse to hunt yesterday and what a fab ride he was! He did pull a bit and did fidget a bit when we were supposed to be standing, but other than that, he was fantastic! Many, many thanks, AB!

Anyway, some pics:-



















Headless horsewoman!!






We're off!






The field.






Having a breather.


----------



## whiteclover (1 January 2012)

Lovely photos. Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## AprilBlossom (1 January 2012)

I literally cannot wait to take him next year (here's hoping I still had him!)


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2012)

Aww, you will!

If not, I will return the favour (at some point!)


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2012)

cavaletti said:



			Lovely photos. Looks like you had a good time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks x


----------



## JenHunt (2 January 2012)

err, I might be being thick here, and if so I apologise... but is he huge or are you tiny? 

he's lovely though and it looks like you had fun!


----------



## AprilBlossom (2 January 2012)

BoxingDayHunt said:



			err, I might be being thick here, and if so I apologise... but is he huge or are you tiny? 

he's lovely though and it looks like you had fun!
		
Click to expand...

Bit of both!!!


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2012)

Ha ha, I was surprised when I saw the pics, I thought I'd look smaller on him!!

He's 17h, I'm 5'.


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

I also lent mine to a forum member to hunt Saturday - Rara07


----------



## Tharg (2 January 2012)

He is lovely looking, may I ask what bit he is in?


----------



## LizzieJ (2 January 2012)

Looks to me as though both are in Cheltenham gags


----------



## marmalade76 (3 January 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Looks to me as though both are in Cheltenham gags 

Click to expand...

Yep.

Lovely horse, Lizzie. So glad to here that there are other HHOers who are generous witht their horses


----------



## LizzieJ (3 January 2012)

I have to say I've only ever lent her to hunt staff before  but she's a good hunter and I knew they would look after each other


----------



## marmalade76 (3 January 2012)

Yes, you need to trust the friend and the horse! I have lent two of mine to another HHOer (not a regular poster) a few times now. She used to share my old horse but now lives in London so only manages to come out when she's up for a weekend with her folks. She was due to take my boy out before Christmas but his injury put paid to that 

AB would have been on her horse herself were she not up the duff!


----------



## LizzieJ (3 January 2012)

I hope yours is ok soon!  Works well if AB can't do much with hers though


----------



## rara007 (3 January 2012)

Thanks LizzieJ  June was very well mannered and looked after me  Still  someone would be so generous and trusting as to lend a horse and give up their day to someone who hardly knows the horse, the area or grown ups hunting  Even if it was the PC meet


----------



## marmalade76 (5 January 2012)

You'd be surprised! I'd be happy to lend my horse to someone who is a sympathetic rider, who's confident enough and wouldn't do anything I wouldn't do! They don't have to be 'good', 'cause I'm not good, but I like to think that I'm easy for a horse to carry, if that makes sense? I wouldn't let anyone near my horse who had an 'I've paid my cap and I'm going to get my money's worth' attitude, nor someone who'd be likely to sue me if they fall off!


----------



## Amymay (5 January 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			I also lent mine to a forum member to hunt Saturday - Rara07 













Click to expand...

Love her.  Smart little cob.

Bet they had a great day - it certainly looks as if they did.


----------



## Bernster (5 January 2012)

I was thinking the same as BDH on the OPs piccies - you must have had a great view from up there


----------



## LizzieJ (5 January 2012)

amymay said:



			Love her.  Smart little cob.

Bet they had a great day - it certainly looks as if they did.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  the little cob is a tad over 17hh though


----------



## Amymay (5 January 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Thank you  the little cob is a tad over 17hh though 

Click to expand...



I'd have put her around 15.2hh.


----------



## marmalade76 (5 January 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Thank you  the little cob is a tad over 17hh though 

Click to expand...

LOL! Rara must be a bit bigger than me!


----------



## LizzieJ (5 January 2012)

about 5 inches taller and not riding so short   The mare is pony built though (half bred dales) so does look smaller without anything to compare her to!


----------



## Haniki (5 January 2012)

What lovely hunters you both have, but 17hh! How do you get on and off to do gates? (I used to struggle with my 15.2hh but that was probably because she wouldn't stand still and then the saddle would slip....)


----------



## VoR (5 January 2012)

Haniki said:



			What lovely hunters you both have, but 17hh! How do you get on and off to do gates? (I used to struggle with my 15.2hh but that was probably because she wouldn't stand still and then the saddle would slip....)
		
Click to expand...

WTF?????? GATES!!!??? You need to get more little people to hunt with you, get them to do it!


----------



## marmalade76 (5 January 2012)

Haniki said:



			What lovely hunters you both have, but 17hh! How do you get on and off to do gates? (I used to struggle with my 15.2hh but that was probably because she wouldn't stand still and then the saddle would slip....)
		
Click to expand...

I asked to be excused from gate shutting duties that day, usually I'm the first to offer my services 'cause where I hack, if you didn't have a well trained gate horse, you'd spend half you hack on the ground!


----------



## LizzieJ (5 January 2012)

VoR lets me off  I've done one day this season of gates and that was a Tuesday cubbing! luckily we normally have a lot of little people out


----------



## Haniki (5 January 2012)

Good idea! I used to hunt during the week so no little people out.


----------



## Kenzo (6 January 2012)

marmalade76 - Lovely photos and I'm loving your patent boots!!!


----------



## marmalade76 (6 January 2012)

Thank you!

Someone actually commented that day on my 'new boots', they're 10 years old!! And I hadn't even polished them, I was really naughty and just wiped them over the night before


----------



## marmalade76 (19 January 2012)

Whooop, found a pro pic! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/113022263092645819322/NewYearsEve#5692337586669850690

And from Tuesday last week, I'm virtually in the  centre

https://picasaweb.google.com/113022263092645819322/ChurchFarm#5696047461459553762


----------

